
Businesses looking for partners/successors? - dennis_jeeves
Looking to freeload (in a manner speaking ). I&#x27;m seeking existing established businesses where the people at the helm of affairs  are searching to augment their key members with level headed, non-political individuals. (Well, it&#x27;s lonely up there isn&#x27;t it?). 
Certainly I&#x27;m  open to people who are wage slaves like me who would like to get off the wage slavery bandwagon for any future potential partnerships.<p>I&#x27;m 43 years old, a computer programmer by profession and surrounded by regular (and younger) folks who &quot;just don&#x27;t get it&quot;. Never  been an employee material, but being an entrepreneur or starting a business is fraught with risks that could leave one devastated in an irrecoverable manner, hence this post. Essentially I&#x27;m trying to ensure my long term livelihood, survival, and sanity.<p>What&#x27;s in for you? Essentially you get a &#x27;critical&#x27; thinker who upholds and enforces ( if I have the authority) some values  that are not obvious to most people in a common workplace. For example:
- Mindless pursuit of profits&#x2F;sales figures at the expense of other important things, for example health and well being.
- Way too many meetings.
- promotion of talkers over thinkers. ( there are exceptions to this)
- Frequently promoting short term fixes over long term ones.
- Falling for hype and buzzwords( for example  most of the &quot;big data&quot; topics&#x2F;implementations are BS).
- confusing overwork with productivity.<p>etc...<p>It is important to note that I can actually do work ( like programming) as opposed to be an armchair philosopher.
======
PaulHoule
Some tough love here.

One of the most reliable ways to get rejected by people is to lead with "I've
been hurt". In particular, I don't find it credible that a person who likens
W-2 employment to slavery is likely to be "level headed" or "non-political",
particularly following with a list of complains about common problems in IT
work which are certainly not original and display no special insight or even
unusual level of suffering.

For all I know you are already "devastated in an irrecoverable manner".

I have a few years up on you and I have my own sob stories about what can go
wrong in a career of programming and my answer was to take more risks and go
waaaaaaay out on a limb because one bit of insight I gained from my experience
is that there is nothing more dangerous than playing it safe.

Maybe you'll get more empathy from somebody else.

~~~
dennis_jeeves
> One of the most reliable ways to get rejected by people is to lead with
> "I've been hurt"

Hmm..., does my post come across that way? (Perhaps someone else other than
PaulHoule should comment). Certainly my intent was not to put across that
message. Nor was it to garner empathy. This is in many ways business as usual
- I'm offering my services to somebody who may find me something useful to
offer.

